# Hilfe beim Bau eines Terrassenteichs / Hochteich



## terteifan (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo, ich bin auf die verrückte Idee gekommen, uns einen Teich auf die Terrasse zu bauen.
Mein Traum war mal ein Schwimmteich - aber leider zu teuer und nach der Geburt unserer Tochter, war das Thema aus Sicherheitsgründen erledigt.
Jetzt habe ich mir zum Geburtstag so einen kleinen Springbrunnen aus dem Baumarkt besorgt, den ich vor der Terrasse ebenerdig einbuddeln wollte.
Aber da er sich provisorisch auf der Terrasse ganz gut macht, haben wir uns überlegt was man noch so machen kann!
Und so komme ich wieder zum Thema zurück.
Ich habe auch schon viel gelesen und gegooglet, aber so das Richtige war noch nicht dabei.

Auf einer Fläche von ca. 3m*1,5m soll auf der Terrasse eine kleine Wsseroase entstehen.
Also nichts mit ausheben einer Grube, da erstens die Terrasse gerade mal 1 Jahr alt ist und zweitens das Becken auch garnicht so tief werden soll.
Ich denke mal eine Wasserhöhe von 0,5m könnte reichen und die Umrandung des Beckens kann max. 1m hoch sein.

Wie kann ich das am besten anstellen? 
Mit einer Umrandung aus Pflanzsteinen oder gemauert? 
Mit Teichfolie oder so ein Fertigbecken? 
Ich habe das Bild schon vor Augen aber keine Ahnung wie ich es realisieren soll und auf was ich achten muß damit die Umrandung stehen bleibt! 

Wäre super wenn mir jemand Ratschläge geben könnte und ein paar Tips hätte.:beeten 


Besten Dank im vorraus 
Maik


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bau eines Terrassenteichs / Hochteich*

Servus Maik

Herzlich Willkommen  

Also ich würde mit Beton-Schalsteinen im Verbund mauern und dann Vlies und Folie reinlegen. Vielleicht noch mit Styrodurplatten innen auskleiden, wegen der Wärmedämmung im Winter.
Pflanzzonen würde ich auch anlegen, so das Stufen von 20cm und 50cm (Grund) entstehen.

Wie sich der Teich dann allerdings im Sommer aufheizen wird, kann man erst sagen wenn du uns verrätst ob den ganzen Tag die Sonne hinknallt.

Am besten wäre es, du machst ein paar Fotos von der geplanten Fläche und dem Umfeld und zeigst sie uns. Wie das mit den Fotos geht kannst in meiner Signatur nachlesen.


----------



## terteifan (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bau eines Terrassenteichs / Hochteich*

Danke für die Antwort,

über die Sonne hatte ich mir noch garkeine Gedanken gemacht!!
Denn ich war bisher immer verunsichert wegen der Stabilität und wenn es in Beiträgen um Temperaturen ging, dann eher die Minusgrade im Winter.

Aber bei uns sieht es so aus: Volle Südlage und wenn mich jetzt mein Nie-Ohne-Seife-Waschen-Kompaß ganz täuscht, soll der Hochteich auf östliche Seite der Terrasse.
Was will ich damit sagen, achja - sehr viel Sonne den ganzen Tag!

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, baue ich den Rand mit den Beton-Schalsteinen (habe gerade mal gegooglet: das sind doch die hohlen Steine, die dann mit Beton aufgefüllt werden (muß da auch noch Eisen rein??)).
Dann noch Styroporplatten zum dämmen rein (müsste ich noch vom Bau was haben, aber das sind 12,5er glaube ich -bisschen dick.

Solte ich dann das Ganze mit Erde befüllen um die Zonen modelieren zu können und dann das Vlies und die Folie rein?

Und noch eine Frage fällt mir da ein, kann man hinterher gefahrlos in die Steine bohren und den Teich von aussen mit Holz zu verkleiden?


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bau eines Terrassenteichs / Hochteich*

Servus Maik

Wenn dein zukünftiger Teich in der vollen Sonne steht, würde ich ihn mit irgend etwas (Sonnenschirm, Markise oder einer höheren Pflanze (Palme oder __ Oleander, usw.) im Kübel beschatten.

Ich denke die 12,5er Styrodur sind doch zu stark, aber wennst deiner Ansicht genug Volumen hast, kannst die auch nehmen.
Das mit der Erde modellieren ist eine gute Idee, aber nicht aufs verdichten vergessen.
In den Stein kannst sicher Löcher bohren für eine Verkleidung, solange der Schalstein stark genug ist. Ich denke so ein 20iger wäre schon richtig und Armierungseisen (8mm oder 10mm) gehören auch hinein.

Zur Technik: einen Bodenablauf und einen Skimmer würde ich schon einbauen, auch wenn du es im Moment noch nicht brauchst. Aber wennst einmal auf den "Fisch" gekommen bist, hast dann die Möglichkeit einen Filter anzuschließen.

Und wie gesagt Fotos wären nicht schlecht, da kann man die Situation besser einschätzen und dadurch besser helfen 

Edit: Was mir noch eingefallen ist: Ist die Terrasse unterkellert, Frage nur wegen der Statik, denn da kommt schon einiges an Gewicht zusammen.


----------



## Annett (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bau eines Terrassenteichs / Hochteich*

Hi,

hier mal noch zwei recht ähnlich Themen vom letzten Jahr.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4604
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5349
(Ist 2x der gleiche Teich...)

Ansonsten: Mach doch mal ne Skizze rein, wenns vorm inneren Auge schon fertig ist. 
Die Entscheidung mit/ohne Fische sollte bereits jetzt fallen (ohne kannst Du Dir einigen Aufwand ersparen).


----------



## terteifan (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bau eines Terrassenteichs / Hochteich*

Die Terrasse ist nicht unterkellert, somit kein statisches Problem mit dem Gewicht.
Ich habe auch gerade nochmal gemessen.
Ich kann eine max Fläche von ca. 1,5m * ca. 5m für den Teich bebauen.
Das sind die Aussenmaße für die Abmauerung. Bei einem 20er Stein + Styropor bleiben dann ~1,00m * 4,5m für den Teich.
Also quadratisch - oder eher rechteckig - praktisch, gut.
Bei der Höhe Mauerhöhe haben wir uns jetzt auf ca. 60cm geeinigt, dann kann man noch gemütlich auf dem Rand sitzen.
Die Wasserhöhe soll dann um die 50cm betragen.
Es sollen zu den Pflanzen auch Fische in den Teich, ich hoffe die fühlen sich nicht zu eingeent.
Den Rand auf der östlichen und der südlichen Seite könnte man mit Hohen Pflanzen bestücken, um den Sonnenschutz zu gewährleisten.
Auf der Längsseite würde ich dann die Stufen realisieren:
Ungefär so, das Verhältnis ist bestimmt nicht richtig, 1 Meter eine Wasserhöhe von 20cm für die Pflanzenzone, dann 2,5 Meter maximale Tiefe und für den Rest wieder hoch auf 20cm!
Das ist der grobe erste Plan.
Eine Skizze und Fotos werde ich hoffentlich morgen noch nachreichen.
Für Verbesserungvorschläge bin ich immer zu haben.
Danke für Eure Unterstützung!!


----------



## mitch (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bau eines Terrassenteichs / Hochteich*

hallo Maik,

für deinen rand hab ich ne idee, denn folie befestigen ist nicht ganz ohne  

 

so kannst du die folie einfach mit steinen festklemmen und musst nix festschrauben o.ä.  oben herum schaut bestimmt eine abdeckung aus holz gut aus. 
==>  

fische und 50cm wasser, ob das mal gut geht wenns im winter gefriert ?


----------



## terteifan (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bau eines Terrassenteichs / Hochteich*

Das ist eine super Idee.
Würde ein etwas höherer Wasserstand den Fischen im Winter mehr bringen?
Oder ist das größte Problem des Einfrierens die hohe Bauart?
Ich bin schon ganz gespannt auf den Bau, aber das dauert ja noch ein bisschen.
Erst einmal vernünftig planen und noch ein paar Inspirationen holen!!
Ich sehe schon ich bin hier auf dem richtigen Weg - Ihr seid super!!!
Mehr davon..............


----------



## mitch (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bau eines Terrassenteichs / Hochteich*

hallo Maik,



> Die Terrasse ist nicht unterkellert, somit kein statisches Problem mit dem Gewicht.


 kannst du vieleicht an einer stelle etwas in die tiefe (so ca. 40cm) gehen ? 
dann hattest du 90cm wassertiefe und die chancen steigen (fürs überwintern im teich)


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bau eines Terrassenteichs / Hochteich*

Hallo Maik,
interessante Idee mit dem Miniteich.  Was ich an meinen Vorrednern nicht verstehe, ist die Isolation mit Styrodur. Wen ich diese nach innen setze, dann bleibt die tagsüber komplette aufgenommene Wärme im Wasser  . Zum Frostschutz macht es wohl eher Sinn, eine Isolation außen anzubringen (und bei längerem Frost notgedrungen zu heizen, oder zu entleeren). 
Der Teichmantel kann so die durch Sonneneinstrahlung aufgenommene Wärme mit aufnehmen, und puffert umgekehrt ein wenig. Ein Wasserspiel (egal ob plätschernd oder nur bewegtes Wasser) sorgt für verstärkte Verdunstung bei Sonneneinstrahlung, und vermindert ein wenig zu starke Erwärmung. Nachteil ist stärkere Angleichung Wassertemperatur im ganzen Teich (keine "Kältezonen"). Mit der Form des Teiches würde ich spielen, der Anhang ist nur ein primitiver Vorschlag. Für ein optimales Ergebnis würde ich eine Betonschale "gießen", und mit Stahlmatte (2x1m², Baumarkt) armieren. Die Wandstärke könnte auf 10 cm schrumpfen. Wenn Du von außen Styrodur in die Schalung packst, dann wird der Beton direkt an die Schalung gegossen. Allerdings kostet das Bauen der Schalung Zeit und Holz, und für eine ansprechende Verkleidung geht noch einmal Zeit, Material und Geld drauf (z. B. Verkleidung mit Terrassenholz, oder Verputzen Styrodur an den Senkrechten). Es schadet sicher nicht, die Teichhöhe zu vergrößern. Mit eingehängten Pflanzkörben "über Grund" entsteht eine Kaltwasserzone unterhalb der Pflanzen. Wenn der Boden etwas konisch ist, dann ist das gut zum Entleeren. 
Soweit meine Gedanken zum Thema, vielleicht ist was Brauchbares dabei...
Frage an die Community: warum einen Bodenablauf einbauen? Reicht nicht eine Schmutzwasserpumpe o. ä. zum Entleeren, angebracht am Boden? :crazy


----------



## terteifan (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bau eines Terrassenteichs / Hochteich*

Hallo, Mitch,

das mit dem tiefer gehen ist so ein Ding, könnte man bestimmt machen aber, wie schon gesagt, die Terrasse ist einfach zu jung um da wieder einen Teil wegzureissen.
Ich bin mir sicher wir werden irgendwann so fasziniert von dem Teich sein das wir sagen, wir müssen erweitern. Wenn das dann der Fall ist muß ich halt ganz von vorne anfangen - aber das wird noch dauern und von daher muß ich zu sehen das ich den Teich dann so wie er sein wird gut vor Eis schützen kann.


Hallo Rolf,

das ist auch ein interessanter Ansatz, dadurch hätte man ein bisschen mehr Volumen im Teich wegen der geringeren Wandstärke.
Allerdings erscheint mir das auch ein ein wenig aufwändiger!.
In Zweierlei Hinsicht: Arbeit und Geld!
Was die Kosten für den Teich angeht habe ich mir noch nicht soviele Gedanken gemacht, er soll natürlich so günstig wie möglich werden, da es ja schon eine recht spontane Idee war und nicht wirklich von langer Hand geplant und somit Geld zur Seite gelegt wurde.
Bei der Form werden wir wahrscheinlich auch bei dem Rechteck bleiben, um die vorhandene Form der Terrasse beizubehalten.
Nicht das Rundungen nicht schön wären.
Ich werde das hoffentlich heute noch auf Bildern besser verdeutlichen können.

Interessant fand ich auch das Thema Entleeren, mit der Pumpe als Lüsung.
Gibt es da Vor-oder Nachteile und was kann man bei Hochwasser durch starken Regen machen?
Wieder neue Fragen!!

Danke 
Maik


----------



## Flash (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bau eines Terrassenteichs / Hochteich*

Hi Maik,

ich hab auch einen Hochteich ( ursprünglich nur als Brunnenatrappe und Wasserresorwa gedacht, durchmesser ca 170cm 100cm hoch) gemauert aus Kopfsteinpflaster, mit Folie ausgekleidet. 
Temperaturprobleme hatte ich da noch nie! Da das Becken schon bestand, bevor es zum Teich ernannt wurde habe ich einige Stufen mit Steinen realisiert, den Überlauf einfach an einer Seite einen kleinen Ablauf. 

Die Goldis, Fröche und Co. fühlen sich sau wohl in diesem kleinen Biotop..

PS: ich mußte aber den auch schon vergrößern somit sieht er jetzt eher aus wie ne 8


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## terteifan (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bau eines Terrassenteichs / Hochteich*

Hallo Thomas,

es gibt sie also wirklich, die Menschen mit Hochteich!!
Das ist ja schon ein stolzes Maß finde ich - ich sehe schon das ich mir vielleicht noch einmal gedanken über die Wassertiefe machen muß.
Noch kann ich das ja - habe ja noch nicht angefangen zu bauen.
Gut - wenn ich mir hier so andere Teiche ansehe, komme ich mir ganz klein vor. 
Das mit dem Überlauf ist wahrscheinlich die einfachste Lösung, am besten gleich noch einen schlauch dran machen und ab in den Wassertank zum Blumen gießen nehmen!
Schön zu hören das sich alle Tiere in dem Reich wohl fühlen, das macht die Sache noch besser!!
Hast Du Bilder von der 8?

Gruß Maik


----------



## terteifan (7. Mai 2008)

*Hilfe beim Bau eines Terrassenteichs / Hochteich JETZT MIT BILDERN*

......und hier mal die ersten vorher Fotos!!!!

der Teich soll dort entstehen wo jetzt die Paletten mit den Steinen stehen.
So soll dann der Teich so breit werden wie der rechte gelbe Streifen und dann bis zum Rasen gehen.
Das wäre vorerst die maximale Größe.
Und mittlerweile haben wir theoretisch eine Höhe von 80cm.
Ich hoffe das ist dann schon ein bisschen angenehmer für die Bewohner.
Aber wie man ja sehen kann ist das im Moment noch ein Traum und ich bin weiterhin für Verbesserungsvorschläge offen!


----------

